# Rescind Address



## gcubed (Sep 25, 2011)

So, first let me thank the heavens I found this forum right after I decided to get a timeshare. I would like to rescind my contract before the waiting period is over, but am having trouble finding the address where to send it to. I can hand deliver or send it by certified mail but can't find where to send it to in the paper work and want to ensure I send it to the right place. Is there someplace on the documents that will list this? I'm sure they don't want to make it easy


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TUG!

Where did you buy?

More info. about rescinding - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74493  (This article was written for Starwood resorts, but most of the info. applies to all resorts.)


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome to TUG- we are gratified that you found us! 

The address WILL be in the paperwork you got when you signed up. It will not be prominently displayed- they would prefer you don't see it. The address is unlikely to be at the place where you bought- they don't want non-buyers mixing with their marks.

Follow the instructions you find. If they say mail it, do that, If they say use Fed-Ex, do that, but make sure that you get a 'signature receipt' so you have proof of delivery. Amazing how many rescission letters have just 'disappeared' over the years.

Good Luck, and come back and learn about timesharing and the magic of resale after you get the rescission in the mail.

Jim Ricks


----------



## gcubed (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you for the quick reply and thank you hugely to TUG for saving me money. The seller is listed as Ocean Beach Club LLC (Va Beach) and searching for it online gives me the address for it but just want to ensure its the right address. Don't want any reason to have the notice not be accurate. The contract states to send letter to seller address or property. (Turtle Cay)

It says I can hand deliver it but I think I'm still more comfortable with certified mail.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 25, 2011)

gcubed said:


> The contract states to send letter to seller address or property. (Turtle Cay)
> 
> It says I can hand deliver it but I think I'm still more comfortable with certified mail.



Then this is what you should do. Your instinct of using certified mail with delivery receipt is accurate. They will be bound by postmark date if you are tight on time.

I would not hand deliver it simply to avoid confrontation with the sales staff who will try to talk you out of rescission and continue to offer you 'deals' to keep you on the hook.

Jim


----------



## teepeeca (Sep 25, 2011)

If you find that there are several addresses in your paperwork, and you aren't sure which is the "correct address" to send your rescission letter, send to each address.  It is better to spend an extra $20 for the "certified mail, return receipt requested" to make sure they get it (at the proper address) than to "miss the boat", and be stuck paying more than you should pay.

Tony


----------



## gcubed (Sep 26, 2011)

teepeeca said:


> If you find that there are several addresses in your paperwork, and you aren't sure which is the "correct address" to send your rescission letter, send to each address.  It is better to spend an extra $20 for the "certified mail, return receipt requested" to make sure they get it (at the proper address) than to "miss the boat", and be stuck paying more than you should pay.
> 
> Tony



So there is exactly one form in the large pile with the addresses on it, and its different from what I can find online. Relieved I now have the right addresses and will be following the form posted above to write the letter and send it to all addresses just in case. They note that I need to send the membership materials back as well. Do I do this after the request to rescind has been completed?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 26, 2011)

gcubed said:


> So there is exactly one form in the large pile with the addresses on it, and its different from what I can find online. Relieved I now have the right addresses and will be following the form posted above to write the letter and send it to all addresses just in case. They note that I need to send the membership materials back as well. Do I do this after the request to rescind has been completed?



My first timeshare purchase was a developer purchase; fortunately, I rescinded in time.  Starwood never asked me to return the membership materials.

My suggestion is that your rescission letter include a PS asking where to send the membership items.  I suspect you will never get a response, but you will have covered yourself on the issue.  The most important thing (from your perspective) is that the rescission letter be sent on time to the right address by the correct method of delivery.


----------



## theo (Sep 26, 2011)

*Yessa!*



vacationtime1 said:


> The most important thing (from your perspective) is that the rescission letter be sent on time to the right address by the correct method of delivery.



The above is absolutely correct and worth repeating once again. 

If the cancellation instructions say "send by mail to x " address, do NOT instead choose to use fax or email, nor FedEx or carrier pigeon. Hand delivery is also not a good idea, for reason already mentioned. 
Follow the instructions precisely and *to the letter*.

Also, retain copies of cancellation letter and do not *ever* lose the USPS issued receipt for your (serially numbered) certified mail. This receipt is date stamped and that is the *only* date that ultimately matters.
It matters not at all when the developer subsequently receives or acknowledges your cancellation and it matters not at all when (...or even if) you get back that signed green USPS "return receipt" card.


----------



## gcubed (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah, the contract states request to rescind must be either hand delivered or certified mail to seller or property. I will be sending it certified to both seller and property. It also state membership materials should be returned which is why I asked, I'll include the PS as noted above but call in a few days if I don't hear anything. I will be sending the letter today but have until next Monday


----------



## theo (Sep 26, 2011)

*An alternative view...*



gcubed said:


> ...the contract states request to rescind must be either hand delivered or certified mail to seller or property. I will be sending it certified to both seller and property. It also state membership materials should be returned which is why I asked, I'll include the PS as noted above but call in a few days if I don't hear anything.



In light of your now providing a bit more detail about your cancellation instructions, I must respectfuilly disagree with a poster who suggested (see post #8 above) merely including a "P.S. note of inquiry" about returning the membership materials. It seems that *your* cancellation instructions very specifically instruct (i.e., *overtly and in writing require*) you to return those materials. 

If the matter of membership materials was not actually addressed at all in the cancellation instructions, the suggested "P.S. note" approach might then be a viable idea. However, with specific written instructions provided to you to return those materials, I would strongly recommend doing so. Otherwise, you obviously (and unnecessarily) run the risk of the disappointed sales weasels playing games with you later, stating that "we're still waiting for the return of the membership materials, as specifically required in writing within your cancellation instructions, before we can or will actually process your cancellation." Rest assured that there is nothing in that material worth creating any unnecessary and avoidable delay or problem for yourself.

Also, I'd definitely stay *off* the phone with the developer. Any and all phone conversations will *not* be in your best interests from this point forward and may well get steered in directions you do not want to go, or perhps be conveniently "misinterpreted" (and certainly not to your advantage or benefit). 

Just my personal opinion --- and it's exactly what *I* would be doing if in *your* shoes at this time...


----------



## djs (Sep 26, 2011)

In a previous job, I used to have to send tons of letters by certified mail.  The receipt you get from the Post Office, along with the "green card" that gets sent back to you will have a serial number on them (I believe you have to write the certified number on the green card before sending, or if you get the paperwork at a Post Office there will be a sticker that you can attach to the green card with the serial number on it).  When you write your letter, it wouldn't be a bad idea to add (above the name/address on your letter) something to the effect of "Via Certified Mail #_________ where you add the serial number to your letter.  The benefit here is that your letter is now specifically tied to the certified number.  The only downside is that this will either involve an additional trip to the Post Office, or your company's mailroom (likely can be done on-line though).


----------



## theo (Sep 26, 2011)

*Another $0.02 worth...*



djs said:


> ...it wouldn't be a bad idea to add (above the name/address on your letter) something to the effect of "Via Certified Mail #_________ where you add the serial number to your letter.  The benefit here is that your letter is now specifically tied to the certified number.  The only downside is that this will either involve an additional trip to the Post Office, or your company's mailroom (likely can be done on-line though).



A very good suggestion (except perhaps for any attempts at "on-line" actions). You can (and should) get all of the certified mail materials at the P.O. first, then specifically reference the certified mail "serial number" within your rescission letter. Sign, then photocopy everything. Package up the originals and (only then) proceed to actual mailing via certifed mail. 

Time consuming and a PITA? You betcha, but there are *thousands* of *your* dollars on the line here. 
You need to effect this cancellation correctly and completely --- and slam those doors completely *closed*, leaving those hungry spiders to wait for the next hapless fly (a category into which you now won't fit ) to come along and get caught up in their web.


----------



## gcubed (Sep 26, 2011)

To alleviate any confusion... now that i'm home in front of a computer. 

VI. PURCHASERS NONWAIVABLE RIGHT TO CANCEL: This Agreement may be cancelled by the BUYER until midnight of the seventh calendar day following the signing of this Agreement or the receipt of the Public Offering Statement for the Turtle Cay Time-Share Project, whichever is later. If the seventh calendar day falls on a Sunday or legal holiday, the right to cancel this Agreement shall expire on the day immediately following that Sunday or legal holiday. Cancellation is without penalty and all payments made by BUYER before cancellation must be refunded by SELLER withing 45 days after SELLER receives notice of BUYER'S cancellation. If the BUYER elections to cancel this agreement, he shall do either (i) by hand delivering notice to the SELLER at its principal office or at the Project or (ii) by mailing notice by certified United States mail, return receipt requested, to SELLER or to its agent for service of process designated by SELLER in Public Offering Statement. Any such notice sent by certified mail shall be effective on the date postmarked. Should purchaser rescind this Agreement, purchaser agrees to promptly return all sales related materials. <etc. if Public Offering statement changes, it changes the date>


----------



## theo (Sep 26, 2011)

*Minor but relevant points of clarification...*

This  particular developer apparently does not choose to address or even acknowledge this indisputable fact, but it is actually *state law* (in this case, *Virginia* state law) that provides you with the legal right (and a specifically identified time frame) to rescind and cancel a developer-direct sales contract.

It is not an act of voluntary benevolence by the developer, nor is it a choice willfully made made by any developer to just be "considerate" of buyers. The notification of those cancellation rights provided by underlying state law is there only because they are required by law to provide it to you, in writing, with or within the sales contract documents. Also, fwiw, state law cares *not one bit* about those lame references to dates of "Public Offering documents" as relates to sales contract rescission rights; that particular date language and reference is gratuitous and irrelevant. I hope that completely irrelevant IPO date reference is not included by the weasels just to make the cancellation process and applicable timelime appear to be more complicated than it really is. State laws use *only* the purchase & sales contract execution date as the "starter's gun" for that particular  state's "ticking rescission clock and calendar" (which can range anywhere from as few as three days (e.g., Massachusetts) to as many as fifteen days (e.g., Alaska), depending on the individual state. In most states, it's 5-7 days. In any case, cancelling ASAP (as you are wisely pursuing) is the least stressful on the psyche and the best way to sleep better at night and protect your wallet.  

I suppose that (in theory) a developer could perhaps generously and voluntarily choose to offer (in writing, of course) a rescission time period *longer* than the time period  clearly identified in its' applicable state law, but I am unaware of any developer in any state actually choosing to do so in their sales contracts.


----------



## gcubed (Sep 26, 2011)

well, i had to actually look in the public offering booklet to get the agent to send this to. In there is this wording again but the sentence saying to its agent for service of process concludes with the actual agent and address. 

They sure don't want to make it easy on you. I'm going to create a shipment for the documents and also include that number in the letter to keep it all concise


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, gcubed, you are going to be a lot smarter when this is done and any down-payments have been returned to you. (could be 45 days) As I mentioned right after your first post up in #3 that they wouldn't make it easy, but you are doing fine.

After you get done, take a deep breath and if you still aren't scared to death about timeshares, take a look around. See what's available here in the TUG marketplace, or even eBay on the resale market. I'd suggest that you consider renting a few weeks over the next few years' vacations. Right now- and for the foreseeable future, you can rent for about the same- or less than maintenance fees (MF) except in high demand places like Hawaii during school holidays. After you have stayed in a few, you will have a really good idea what works for you and your family. Even attend a sales presentation or two- after the current experience, you know the pitfalls to avoid- like buying anything.

After you've had some nice vacations, and looked at what is available, you might see just the week or membership that works for you at the price you want to pay. Then's the time to buy, and not before.

Good luck! and welcome aboard.

Jim


----------



## gcubed (Sep 26, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Well, gcubed, you are going to be a lot smarter when this is done and any down-payments have been returned to you. (could be 45 days) As I mentioned right after your first post up in #3 that they wouldn't make it easy, but you are doing fine.
> 
> After you get done, take a deep breath and if you still aren't scared to death about timeshares, take a look around. See what's available here in the TUG marketplace, or even eBay on the resale market. I'd suggest that you consider renting a few weeks over the next few years' vacations. Right now- and for the foreseeable future, you can rent for about the same- or less than maintenance fees (MF) except in high demand places like Hawaii during school holidays. After you have stayed in a few, you will have a really good idea what works for you and your family. Even attend a sales presentation or two- after the current experience, you know the pitfalls to avoid- like buying anything.
> 
> ...



thanks and thanks to the board. I am still excited by the prospects of a time share but still have a lot to learn before i jump in again... and learned the #1 lesson, don't buy from the developer. 

Its just my wife and I currently and we dont necessarily vacation in the same place consistently and have seen a few posts on here stressing not to buy a timeshare for trade purposes only so definitely need to dig in and do some more research. The internet is a wonderful place.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 26, 2011)

gcubed said:


> .....have seen a few posts on here stressing not to buy a timeshare for trade purposes only so definitely need to dig in and do some more research. The internet is a wonderful place.



That is one of the tenets of TUG logic, but (now this is speculation) you haven't mentioned, but from your purchase, I'd guess you live on the East Coast or thereabouts. So if you wanted to go to multiple locations and aren't tied to the school calendar, perhaps one of the membership systems would work best for you. Wyndham comes to mind. Lots of well located resorts. Your MF is determined by which one(s) you buy into(resale, of course), and you can stay at any of them. Included in your monthly- or quarterly paid MF is an RCI membership- 'cause Wyndham owns RCI, that gives you access to the bazillion or so RCI units too.

I don't own any of these, but have been around here for a while, and those who know the system say it can be bought into reasonably, and has the flexibility to get you where you want to go. Other people will surely chime in with suggestions or just look into the Wyndham forum or others that interest you. There is a learning curve, but heck, as you've found out timesharing itself has one of those, so once you have that hurdle crossed it's all good.

Jim


----------



## gcubed (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks. Yes, i'm east coast, but not stuck to the east coast, and not stuck to the school calendar. We go on two types of vacations, a getaway beach vacation and a travel vacation on my motorcycle. I am not even stuck with "on season" times either (well, except for the beach of course, i want a drink in my hand and the sun on my face). 

A place about a 6-12 hour ride from me could actually work great for a yearly vacation with the motorcycle. I'll say one thing, i may have made the mistake of buying from the developer (which i'm rectifying) but it has opened my eyes to the possibilities of time shares and what i could do. I'll be joining this site shortly.


----------



## gcubed (Sep 27, 2011)

sent it off today, followed the form letter posted above referencing my contract number and down payment, the top of the letter above the addresses also has the tracking info for the sales documents and the certified letter tracking number as suggested above. Sent to the agent that is spelled out in the documentation. I think i went above and beyond but i don't want any doubt. Monday is my last day so i dont want an issue to come back and bite me. Have copies and receipts of all


----------



## djs (Sep 27, 2011)

Congratulations on recinding. One thing to watch out for is the salesperson may try and call you to salvage the deal (they may offer more "points" some "VIP Program" or even to knock a few thousand dollars off of your initial contracted price.  You are under no obligation to engage them in conversation.  As long as everything was done as stated in your contract then you will be free and clear.  Remember, the salesperson is paid on commission and will do whatever it takes to keep their commission.


----------



## gcubed (Sep 27, 2011)

djs said:


> Congratulations on recinding. One thing to watch out for is the salesperson may try and call you to salvage the deal (they may offer more "points" some "VIP Program" or even to knock a few thousand dollars off of your initial contracted price.  You are under no obligation to engage them in conversation.  As long as everything was done as stated in your contract then you will be free and clear.  Remember, the salesperson is paid on commission and will do whatever it takes to keep their commission.



thanks, do they have to confirm in writing as i requested? I usually dont answer the phone if i dont know the caller, so i'd rather just not deal with a conversation if i dont have to


----------



## theo (Sep 27, 2011)

*Nope...*



gcubed said:


> thanks, do they have to confirm in writing as i requested? I usually dont answer the phone if i dont know the caller, so i'd rather just not deal with a conversation if i dont have to



No, the developer is *not* legally obligated to do *anything more* than simply process your rescission / cancellation and refund your deposit. They may send you something in writing, but are not required to do so.

Good plan on henceforth staying *off* the phone on this. *Nothing* good can possibly come of phone conversations with disappointed sales weasels who suddenly see their commission quickly disappearing...


----------



## Patri (Sep 28, 2011)

Your rescission is going to go fine.


----------



## gcubed (Oct 3, 2011)

should i not expect to hear anything at all (i expected a sales guy to try to keep me in it) and just keep an eye on my bank account? I'm guessing they are going to take all 45 days to refund the money.


----------



## LannyPC (Oct 3, 2011)

gcubed said:


> I'm guessing they are going to take all 45 days to refund the money.



Even if it does take 45 days to refund your money, it will be worth it.  The miniscule amount of interest lost on that money being in their hands for 45 days pales in comparison to what you will lose if you do not rescind.


----------



## gcubed (Oct 3, 2011)

ha, yes, and i got a message about 20 minutes ago from them to call to get my "refund processing"


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 3, 2011)

gcubed said:


> ha, yes, and i got a message about 20 minutes ago from them to call to get my "refund processing"



Be prepared for a hard-sale over the phone.  Practicing saying "No thank you, I am rescinding."


----------



## djs (Oct 3, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Be prepared for a hard-sale over the phone.  Practicing saying "No thank you, I am rescinding."



Remember, there is virtually no deal they can offer you that is better than what you can find on eBay, or some other resale channel.


----------



## theo (Oct 4, 2011)

*Keep that door CLOSED...*



gcubed said:


> ... i got a message about 20 minutes ago from them to call to get my "refund processing"



I will respectfully repeat my earlier advice --- *stay off the phone* on this! 
*No* good can possibly come of *any* phone conversations with the sales weasels.

If you somehow feel compelled to call, I would suggest doing so after business hours and just leave a simple, straightforward message that your cancellation has been submitted in accordance with state law and that your refund is to be processed *without delay* --- and that there is *nothing* further to discuss. 
Clearly state that you expect to receive the full refund within 45 days of the date of your cancellation letter and that you are not looking for any unnecessary phone conversation. Period, amen.

Just my personal opinion --- and *exactly* what I would do if in your shoes...


----------



## gcubed (Oct 4, 2011)

theo said:


> I will respectfully repeat my earlier advice --- *stay off the phone* on this!
> *No* good can possibly come of *any* phone conversations with the sales weasels.
> 
> If you somehow feel compelled to call, I would suggest doing so after business hours and just leave a simple, straightforward message that your cancellation has been submitted in accordance with state law and that your refund is to be processed *without delay* --- and that there is *nothing* further to discuss.
> ...



thanks, thats what i believe i will do, call late tonight and thank them for the call and tell them i expect to receive my full refund within 45 days of the cancellation letter.


----------



## GTStone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rescind / refund*

The one place where I disagree with people here is the constant reference to all sales people in the negative.  Sure, I've met a few in this business, and I didn't do business with them.  However, the construction, and sales, of timeshares is a legitimate business.  If it wasn't, then the "we got it free" people wouldn't exist because timeshares wouldn't exist.

I own two weeks that I bought from the developer.  The deals were very fair, I enjoy the property, and it is well run & maintained.  The sales reps for the company with whom I have talked have been very polite, not pushy, and totally upfront.  Thats why I did business with them.  You also will not see the property "given away" on ebay or any other forum.  Resales still command a good price, if you can find them.

I find it best to be polite.  If you bought from the person originally, you must have had some faith in them, and they must have treated you respectfully.  A follow up call from them is fair, and you can be polite but firm.  This nonsense of late night calls, etc. may just delay the processing.  There may be some legitimate questions on how you want the refund depending on how you paid it.

If you didn't respect the guy, and yet you still bought, then I'd suggest you not consider a future purchase.  Anyone can subject you to a bad deal, even if it appears to be "free".  

I know this post will bring back some negative comments, but I just don't understand how some people seem to think timeshares would exist "for free".  Those buildings cannot be constructed and sustained by membership fees.  Anyone who believes that just doesn't understand the finances.

Tim


----------



## theo (Oct 5, 2011)

*Not the point at all...*



GTStone said:


> ...I just don't understand how some people seem to think timeshares would exist "for free".  Those buildings cannot be constructed and sustained by membership fees.  Anyone who believes that just doesn't understand the finances.



With all due respect, I sincerely doubt that *anyone* here is so simple-minded or financially naive as to believe for one moment that timeshares ever could or would exist "for free". Many here have, in fact, made a developer-direct purchase (at top dollar) at some point in their timeshare lives and quite clearly comprehend that construction of a facility cannot and does not ever actually occur by "magic" . 

The real point in "hammering" deceitful developer salespeople is simply to make absolutely clear to the innocent and inexperienced that most (maybe nearly all) of the spoken words at a sales presentation are likely serious embellishments and gross exaggerations, unless those verbal claims are also very clearly and specifically mirrored *in writing* within the associated sales documents. 

In short, when it comes to discussing developer salespeople, it's not about "courtesy"; it's about (...or *should* be about) truth and honesty and, more specifically, the widespread and customary lack thereof.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 5, 2011)

*You Typed A Mouthful.*




theo said:


> With all due respect, I sincerely doubt that *anyone* here is so simple-minded or financially naive as to believe for one moment that timeshares ever could or would exist "for free". Many here have, in fact, made a developer-direct purchase (at top dollar) at some point in their timeshare lives and quite clearly comprehend that construction of a facility cannot and does not ever actually occur by "magic" .
> 
> The real point in "hammering" deceitful developer salespeople is simply to make absolutely clear to the innocent and inexperienced that most (maybe nearly all) of the spoken words at a sales presentation are likely serious embellishments and gross exaggerations, unless those verbal claims are also very clearly and specifically mirrored *in writing* within the associated sales documents.
> 
> In short, when it comes to discussing developer salespeople, it's not about "courtesy"; it's about (...or *should* be about) truth and honesty and, more specifically, the widespread and customary lack thereof.


Newly constructed timeshares are not free, but they are way, way overpriced. 

That's why the only way the timeshare companies can move the inventory is via razzle-dazzle & ballyhoo combined with truth-stretching, guilt-tripping, psychologically manipulative high-pressure sales pitches.  

Shux, the only way the timeshare sellers can get prospects to show up & sit still for that kind of treatment is by promising free gifts to people for subjecting themselves to 90- & 120-minute presentations & tours. 

Without the freebies, the only sounds in those sales rooms would be crickets chirping to the accompaniment of muzak.

The time is seriously overdue for a radically new timeshare biz model based on Wal-Mart for newly deeded units & based on CarMax for resales.  

I'm not expecting to see that any time soon. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## djs (Oct 5, 2011)

In this sense, how different are "new" timeshares than other new things like the latest iPad, iPhone, Hybrid car etc.?My thinking here is that it takes early adopters to come in and buy enough of these items in order for the price to come down to an affordable price for others.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 5, 2011)

*When Do The Full-Freight Timeshare Prices Start Coming Down ?*




djs said:


> In this sense, how different are "new" timeshares than other new things like the latest iPad, iPhone, Hybrid car etc.?My thinking here is that it takes early adopters to come in and buy enough of these items in order for the price to come down to an affordable price for others.


Funny how that never happens with full-freight timeshares. 

Buy timeshares resale.  Save thousands of dollars on exactly the same thing, or the equivalent, or something even better. 

Not only that, there is no such thing as a new timeshare.  By the time any "new" owner shows up & checks in, other people will be already have been staying there previously, right in the "new" owner's very own deeded unit. That's _used-used-used_ any way you shake it.  And not even the high rollers would think it makes good sense to pay the "new" price for any item like that, which is clearly not new.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## djs (Oct 5, 2011)

AwayWeGo said:


> Not only that, there is no such thing as a new timeshare.  By the time any "new" owner shows up & checks in, other people will be already have been staying there previously, right in the "new" owner's very own deeded unit. That's _used-used-used_ any way you shake it.  And not even the high rollers would think it makes good sense to pay the "new" price for any item like that, which is clearly not new.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I knew I wasn't getting that one by you.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Oct 5, 2011)

djs said:


> In this sense, how different are "new" timeshares than other new things like the latest iPad, iPhone, Hybrid car etc.?My thinking here is that it takes early adopters to come in and buy enough of these items in order for the price to come down to an affordable price for others.


The retail price of those items you list may come down a bit over time, but the retail price of a timeshare does not usually come down with time.  We own a week in Daytona that was purchased in 2001 for $10,650.  We went to a sales "update" last year and were offered another retail week for over $20,000....same season and same sized room.  Retail price goes up, up, up.
Resale price seems to go down, down, down.  We own a one bedroom week and recently saw a 2 bedroom float week going for "FREE" on TUG....same resort.  I guess maybe there is a floor, but no ceiling for resort prices.


----------



## djs (Oct 5, 2011)

Cheryl20772 said:


> The retail price of those items you list may come down a bit over time, but the retail price of a timeshare does not usually come down with time.  We own a week in Daytona that was purchased in 2001 for $10,650.  We went to a sales "update" last year and were offered another retail week for over $20,000....same season and same sized room.  Retail price goes up, up, up.
> Resale price seems to go down, down, down.  We own a one bedroom week and recently saw a 2 bedroom float week going for "FREE" on TUG....same resort.  I guess maybe there is a floor, but no ceiling for resort prices.



I guess they're different in that retail prices don't go down, but the price one can get the item does. And to Allen's point, that same TS that has gone up $10,000 in 10 years is WAY more used than it was way back when.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Oct 5, 2011)

djs said:


> I guess they're different in that retail prices don't go down, but the price one can get the item does. And to Allen's point, that same TS that has gone up $10,000 in 10 years is WAY more used than it was way back when.


Very true. We are fortunate that our maintenance fees have been well put to work to maintain it and it is actually nicer than it was 10 years ago.


----------



## GTStone (Oct 17, 2011)

*Time Share Prices*

I still contend there is no need for rudeness.  It is very easy to decide if a presentation is "dishonest", and if so, just walk out !  We did that once.  There was no excuse for the rude behavior of the sales people, or the dishonesty, but why should I sink to their level ?  

HOWEVER, I have been to several presentations where the salesperson was honest, candid, and very helpful.  I purchased from that type of person.  I made a decision that what I was offered was worth the asking price and I made the decision to step forward.  I had the funds available.  It was an "eyes wide open" purchase.  The company has newer properties now, and they can ask whatever they want.  No, I'm not buying there !  I don't see the value in the properties.  However, the sales people continue to be very professional and I've never been pushed !

When someone makes a purchase, then gets valuable useage out of it, if a time comes when they wish to part with it, they may give it away, or charge a very low price.  Thats a nice benefit for the "buyer".  Does that mean what they gave away was worthless ?  Hardly.  It means they made an investment, used it, and then parted with it in an accomodating manner that worked for them.

Do some people buy who shouldn't ?  Absolutely.  They also buy lots of other stuff they shouldn't and it does take a salesperson to make them do it.  I've seen people hobbled by serious debt because of their addiction to buying what they can't afford.  Check out the shopping channels.  No one twists their arm, but they do buy stuff they don't need. 

My point is quite simple.  You know the deal before you ever accept the free gift !  If you don't want to buy, don't go.  If you decide to attend, and get the compensation, you are being paid for your time.  Accept that, be kind, and feel free to say know.  You only agreed to go, sit for a certain amount of time, and hear what they have to offer.  There is no excuse for buying if you don't want it.  Take the high road if the salesperson is pushy, and be politely firm !  

Finally, for the person who wants to see timeshares like WalMart ... I'm sure you may one day see them.  I look for a better quality then is normally supplied in the WalMarts I've seen, so I'd never buy a timeshare from them, or a company that follows their business practices.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Oct 17, 2011)

GTStone said:


> When someone makes a purchase, then gets valuable useage out of it, if a time comes when they wish to part with it, they may give it away, or charge a very low price.  Thats a nice benefit for the "buyer".  Does that mean what they gave away was worthless ?  Hardly.  It means they made an investment, used it, and then parted with it in an accomodating manner that worked for them.



GTStone, It doesn't sound like you've had many encounters with Wyndham sales staff.  Suppose I bought a TS contract 10 years ago and believed everything the sale person told me about TS and Wyndham in particular.  I was told flat out that this is a real estate transaction and real estate only increases in value.  We were told that we would have no problem selling our contract when the time came to do that.  In fact, we could sell it and increase our retirement savings when we no longer needed it. Okay, now it's 10 years later and I decide to look around and see what I can sell my contract for.  I was told the market would go up... real estate always does!  I find out that people can't give away these contracts when they try!  People have to pay people to take them off their hands.  Was that an ethical way to make a sale to us?

Can you understand why people are a bit angry after being treated like that?

Now, when you go to a resort for a nice vacation, you are confronted by a pushy person with a parking pass (or a pool pass) who won't give it to you unless you agree to have someone come to your room for an "update".  Shame on me for falling once for that one.  "Update" there means arm twisting to get someone to a sales presentation.  So does "quick survey".  Once their foot is in the door, they have your folder open to go over your account to show you the most recent "problem" that's developed in there since you last bought.  There's no problem.  They invented it and the only way to fix this problem is to buy more points.  Is that an ethical way to sell more TS?  If parking is included free at a particular resort is it fair for them to make you pay somehow (with your time) for your parking pass?

What about the "personal representative" gambit?  In that one they try to sell you more points; so you can rent them in out in order to "defray your maintenance fees".  Your new "personal representative" will only be assigned to help you if you buy more points.  Owners who fall for this one later find out that their representative doesn't exist in the company... in fact it's against company policy to promote such a thing.  OK... is that an ethical way to sell TS to current owners?

I must confess that even I (a little old lady) got quite rude with the last man who tried the personal representative gambit on me.  I have sent a few of their room survey takers running and they slam the door behind them when I reveal the lies they tell me.  I'm sorry, but these people will not take advantage of me again.  I think it's rude to purposely lie to people to their faces.

I fell for some of their solicitations at first... that's how we ended up owning 308K points.  I'm so glad that I found this forum in time to keep me from using "equity" from a Discovery package to buy more points.  When I saw the "equity" value of our current 308K points on Ebay, I didn't need much more convincing.

People are angry and rightfully so.  Angry people do things that might be considered "rude".  Don't you think it's a bit rude for the sales staff to treat potential buyers the way they do?  Rude kind of begets rude.


----------



## SRK (Oct 19, 2011)

*recind a contract bought from Welk Resort in San Diego*

Just like the guy I just read about...I'm super stoked I came across this blog!!  You guys are great!  I purchased a timeshare yesterday from Welk Resort in San Diego and I have a couple questions.  

I found a site online timeshare-answers.com that guarantee a successful cancelation but for a fee of $2000!  Is that necassary, is it that hard?  From what I can gather, I have not yet looked at the fine print as I am work today and left the packet at home, all I have to do is write a letter and get it to the right hands within 5 days...?  Does anyone have any insight about Welk specifically?  Any and all advice and suggestions are appreciated...thanks, SRK


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 19, 2011)

SRK said:


> Just like the guy I just read about...I'm super stoked I came across this blog!!  You guys are great!  I purchased a timeshare yesterday from Welk Resort in San Diego and I have a couple questions.
> 
> I found a site online timeshare-answers.com that guarantee a successful cancelation but for a fee of $2000!  Is that necassary, is it that hard?  From what I can gather, I have not yet looked at the fine print as I am work today and left the packet at home, all I have to do is write a letter and get it to the right hands within 5 days...?  Does anyone have any insight about Welk specifically?  Any and all advice and suggestions are appreciated...thanks, SRK



It is easy, but you have to rescind correctly -- *exactly* according to the instructions they gave you.  Read posts #2 and 3 in this thread and post again if you have any questions or doubts.


----------



## theo (Oct 19, 2011)

*Don't wait...*



SRK said:


> I found a site online timeshare-answers.com that guarantee a successful cancelation but for a fee of $2000!  Is that necassary, is it that hard?  From what I can gather, I have not yet looked at the fine print as I am work today and left the packet at home, all I have to do is write a letter and get it to the right hands within 5 days...?  Does anyone have any insight about Welk specifically?  Any and all advice and suggestions are appreciated...thanks, SRK



The right to rescind (cancel) a developer-direct purchase is one which is provided *by state law*. Each state has different cancellation time frames. I don't know what that time frame is in California, but it _*may*_ not be the 5 days you cite. You don't need to pay anyone a dime to rescind your contract, let alone $2,000.  
However, you *must* meet your particular state law deadline. If you don't, you will be just plain "SOL".

Look at the "fine print" you mention (and admit having not yet even read) in your sales paperwork. 
There will be (i.e., there must be, by law) cancellation instructions and address provided therein. 
Follow those instructions precisely, with no ad libbing or alternative approaches. Don't wait. Do it *ASAP*!


----------



## Patri (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh. I have never heard of scammers charging to rescind! By the time they did it, the rescision period would have passed, and you would be out $2,000 while still a timeshare owner.


----------



## djs (Oct 20, 2011)

SRK said:


> Just like the guy I just read about...I'm super stoked I came across this blog!!  You guys are great!  I purchased a timeshare yesterday from Welk Resort in San Diego and I have a couple questions.
> 
> I found a site online timeshare-answers.com that guarantee a successful cancelation but for a fee of $2000!  Is that necassary, is it that hard?  From what I can gather, I have not yet looked at the fine print as I am work today and left the packet at home, all I have to do is write a letter and get it to the right hands within 5 days...?  Does anyone have any insight about Welk specifically?  Any and all advice and suggestions are appreciated...thanks, SRK



Whatever you do, follow the recision instructions exactly.  If it says certified mail (and likely does) than that's what you have to do.  If it says you can deliver in person, then that's fine but no matter what you do be prepared for a sales call back trying to salvage the sale.


----------



## Guitarmom (Nov 19, 2011)

After you rescind, visit www [dot] calresorts [dot] com for some great resales at Welk. We had a very smooth transaction with them.


----------

